# Risk Analysis in Building Fire Safety Engineering



## أهل الحديث (3 مارس 2009)

​

*A. Michael Hasofer - Risk Analysis in Building Fire Safety Engineering *
Pages:200 | PDF | Butterworth-Heinemann (23 Nov 2006) | ISBN 075068156X | 1.4 MB 

This book bridges the gap between risk assessment and fire safety engineering like few other resources.

As all required knowledge for Probability and Statistics for Fire Engineering is included in the preliminary chapters, the book is suitable for teaching Fire Engineering components in a wide range of engineering courses for senior graduates and for postgraduate students of Fire Engineering. It will also serve as a comprehensive reference for professionals.

This book describes the theory and the models involved in risk analysis, and includes case studies of multiple fire scenarios. Building fire safety and human behavioural responses to these scenarios show the benefits of risk-based fire safety design.

* Case studies and examples from across the world
* Applies probabilistic and stochastic models to fire initiation, fire growth, smoke spread and human behavior
* Co-written by a pioneering researcher in the field of building fire safety 

http://rapidshare.com/files/168810808/075068156X.zip
http://www.filefactory.com/file/636aa9/n/075068156X_zip
http://ifile.it/fr3k5uj/075068156X.zip
http://uploaded.to/?id=uqg5zm

:84:
​


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (3 مارس 2009)

مشكور
وبارك الله فيك
أخي الكريم دوماً


----------



## أســ$ــامة (10 مايو 2009)

مشكور و جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## Amjad79 (4 نوفمبر 2009)

مجهود ممتاز وتشكر عليه 

جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك

اللهـــــــــــــم أ اميـــــــن

وننتظر المزيـــــــــــــــــــــــــد


----------



## خلوف العراقي (30 يوليو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## agharieb (18 يناير 2012)

رائـــــــــــع


----------

